# Wahoo ELMNT - Changes from MPH to KPH



## stuarttunstall (21 Apr 2019)

Hi

Anyone else had this minor issue with the Wahoo ELMNT/Android app? 

I have notice that since the latest update to the Android app that for some reason the profile keeps changing from "imperial" as I set to "metric", so the display changes from MPH to KPH ..

It is OK when in use and seems to do it after the ELMNT has been switched off ..

I have had to power the Wahoo ELMNT on, then change the setting from "metric" to "imperial" ..

It has done this the last twice I have used it.

I have just messaged Wahoo to see if it is an issue with the latest Android app/firmware update

Stuart


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2019)

Not me. But I read somewhere they are fully aware and are working on it. its only a software issue so it’s a temporary glitch.


----------



## stuarttunstall (21 Apr 2019)

Thank you  had the unit since last November and never had the issue so it must be the app update or the latest firmware update that causes this... Only noticed the first time when I looked and thought "no way am I doing 45MPH! " lol.... then realised it was KPH 

Will see what Wahoo support reply with


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Apr 2019)

It's just trying to educate you


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2019)

You will probably be just sent a new software update notification. It’s affecting a lot of people so you may not get a personalised response. Though knowing how good Wahoo’s service is, you might.


----------



## stuarttunstall (21 Apr 2019)

Must admit I am impressed with Wahoo support... 

I purchased the bundles kit in November, last week I notice that the TICKR heart rate monitor had stopped working, looked to connect then disappear.. the app showed no ANT+ ID for it.. 

Emailed Wahoo support last Sunday after trying there trouble shooting steps.. replied Monday an said they would send a new one out, arrived Thursday and all good again now.. and they did not want the faulty one back.

Mind you nothing can be done with them I suppose so saves on costs ..

Great service.


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2019)

Wahoo great bit of kit with great service it sounds like it just get's better. 1st time using the GPS with pre planned route today worked like a dream. 
Not had an issue with this update looks like the IOS one in ok.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Apr 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> ... and they did not want the faulty one back.


I'd send it back anyway. It's not exactly responsible of them not taking faulty products back as they will inevitably end up in landfill.


----------



## stuarttunstall (21 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> Wahoo great bit of kit with great service it sounds like it just get's better. 1st time using the GPS with pre planned route today worked like a dream.
> Not had an issue with this update looks like the IOS one in ok.



It could just be the Android app that has the issues, it updated a couple of weeks ago now I think it was, but there was two updates almost one after the other ... 

Support from them so far has been fantastic.


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2019)

sounds like it must soon have it sorted I bet


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> It could just be the Android app that has the issues, it updated a couple of weeks ago now I think it was, but there was two updates almost one after the other ...
> 
> Support from them so far has been fantastic.



I think so. No probs with my iPhone after the update. They’ve stopped calling ‘time stopped’, Café Time’. Boo. So serious.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2019)

Should have bought a Garmin


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I think so. No probs with my iPhone after the update. They’ve stopped calling ‘time stopped’, Café Time’. Boo. So serious.



oh no that was fun seeing time stopped at the lights down as cafe time.


----------



## Milzy (21 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Should have bought a Garmin


lol are you serious? 
Wahoo devices are the best on the market, end of chat. 
All the old boys in the club who climb slow with garmins, auto pause comes on. Terrible cycle computers


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2019)

*


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2019)

pawl said:


> *



...and Obelix?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2019)

Milzy said:


> lol are you serious?
> Wahoo devices are the best on the market, end of chat.
> All the old boys in the club who climb slow with garmins, auto pause comes on. Terrible cycle computers



Well change the auto pause settings then. Bad workmen blame their tools. P.S. Can your Wahoo last 60 hours between charges? Depends on the application as to which is best. Wahoo's have many faults as well.


----------



## lane (21 Apr 2019)

An upgrade to my garmin stopped it working altogether. Not impressed so not purchased another. Wahoo, not had it long, but seems very good so far. Although I guess at the price it should be.


----------



## derrick (21 Apr 2019)

The app updated on mine, it's shoot there was nothing wrong with the old app. why do they do upgrades that are no good. It set mine all to metrics, do they not know miles are for men kilometers for kids.


----------



## Milzy (21 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Well change the auto pause settings then. Bad workmen blame their tools. P.S. Can your Wahoo last 60 hours between charges? Depends on the application as to which is best. Wahoo's have many faults as well.


I’ve told them to. The longest rides I do are 8.5 hours so I don’t need such long Battery life or I would have bought a Bryton for £80 with about 90 hours battery life. 
The Garmin software interface is horrible & boring looking. I used Garmins for 5 years until the bolt came out, I’ll never look back.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Well change the auto pause settings then. Bad workmen blame their tools. P.S. Can your Wahoo last 60 hours between charges? Depends on the application as to which is best. Wahoo's have many faults as well.


Which Garmins last 60 hours on one charge?

My Edge 500 lasts 12-14 hours. (My old Garmin Etrex can do 24-30 hours on one pair of AAs though, and they are easy to replace.)

My cousin has a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt. I liked it and would buy one myself if I had the cash to do so.


----------



## lane (21 Apr 2019)

I think an Etrex is still a good option for long rides and tours. I still use mine sometimes even though I have an element. My 500 was OK until an update bricked it.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2019)

lane said:


> I think an Etrex is still a good option for long rides and tours. I still use mine sometimes even though I have an element. My 500 was OK until an update bricked it.


I use the Etrex for navigation (which I can't get the 500 to do reliably) and just use the 500 as a sophisticated bike computer.

I have a newer Etrex with a colour screen but I can't read the screen properly in strong sunlight so I went back to the old model which has a reflective greyscale screen ideal for bright conditions. I think the Wahoo's screen is similar?

PS On reflection (forgive the pun!), the problem was specifically when there was bright sunlight from _behind _me so the GPS was in my shadow. Then the only way I could read the screen was to have the backlight on. With the sun shining on the screen it was ok. The answer is probably to leave the backlight on at a bright setting and carry a spare pair of batteries on very long rides in case the backlight drained the batteries.


----------



## lane (21 Apr 2019)

Wahoo is supposed to be OK in bright sunlight. I haven't had mine long but was OK today which was sunny is about all I can say - yes it is greyscale. I did have an issue with my etrex in sunlight but purchased some sort of film to put over the screen which I think helped. I can't say for sure because I found I had cataracts at about the same time and gettng them sorted probably helped. The film for the etrex screen might be worth a try though if you want to use the colour version.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Which Garmins last 60 hours on one charge?
> 
> My Edge 500 lasts 12-14 hours. (My old Garmin Etrex can do 24-30 hours on one pair of AAs though, and they are easy to replace.)
> 
> My cousin has a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt. I liked it and would buy one myself if I had the cash to do so.



ETrex on the latest rechargeable AAs. You get the benefit of improvements in battery tech without needing to upgrade the units or buy replacements. They also just work, super reliable, never crashes, ever. I also get to install exactly the mapping I want with nothing extra or what others thought would be best.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Apr 2019)

There has been a few issues since the change. When I record my rides the average speed also incudes my stops. So the clock never stops.

But on strava the average speed is my average moving speed and not total time. 

I have been trying to set it up like this for ages. 

Maybe Wahoo can read minds now.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Should have bought a Garmin


I have 4 in my drawer. They have not seen the ight of day since I bught my Waho Bolt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I have 4 in my drawer. They have not seen the ight of day since I bught my Waho Bolt.



Why are you using the inferior product?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> There has been a few issues since the change. When I record my rides the average speed also incudes my stops. So the clock never stops.
> 
> But on strava the average speed is my average moving speed and not total time.
> 
> ...


Ah ... The "moving speed" conundrum. This is more of an issue for websites such as Strava that crunch the gpx/tcx data than it is for the devices.

Moving speed helps riders feel good about themselves by making them seem to have gone faster than they actually did. It tends to be cooked up by the website (Strava, RWGPS etc),which figures out when you were stopped, independent of the recording device. This is why it may disagree with the figure shown on the device at the time of riding, as the device may also have some kind of auto stop detection.

If you want actual (rather than moving) speed on the website you're on to a loser. The nearest you can really get is the "pace" data in RWGPS.

I had an email discussion with support at RWGPS some years ago and they said that actual speed was a valuable feature that they planned to add soon. Of course that didn't happen.

FWIW my GPS device displays both actual and "estimated moving" average speeds, and "total elapsed" and "estimated stopped" time on one screen. The stopped time figure is handy to keep an eye on during long rides.

But it's trickier to extract that info from a website.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

Indeed and the GPX format has no concept of moving or average speed. It is calculated by the websites every time.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Apr 2019)

Im not ttally sure what you are saying here. But this is my ride from this morning.

Strava is showing my average moving time







My Wahoo is showing my overall speed. Before I stopped for coffee my Wahoo was showing about 20kph average. After I came out from coffee it was showing about 14kph.

You can see the difference on the Wahoo screen.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

Average just under 10mph, not bad.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Im not ttally sure what you are saying here. But this is my ride from this morning.


What I'm saying is that you won't get one of the mainstream websites (Strava, RWGPS etc) to display your overall (inc stops) speed. Which is a shame because that's particularly useful when planning new rides.

That's _entirely independent of the device_ you used to record the ride (Garmin, Wahoo, MemoryMap, Android, IPhone etc).

Various devices have different speed displays. For example, mine shows both the overall speed (15.7 in your example above) and estimated moving average (20.5 in your example above)

It would be nice if the websites could provide this basic useful data but they don't. Instead they concentrate on guesswork around power, calories etc, which I think is a shame.

Here's my display btw


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

For those of you with Wahoo's, what do you upload your rides too, what does it sync with? The recent demise of Sporttracks 3 means I've moved over totally to Connect but then I only have two Garmin's. It kind of locks me into the products but of course I can manually upload any file of the right format.


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> For those of you with Wahoo's, what do you upload your rides too, what does it sync with? The recent demise of Sporttracks 3 means I've moved over totally to Connect but then I only have two Garmin's. It kind of locks me into the products but of course I can manually upload any file of the right format.


Strava which syncs to Fitbit And Apple Health


----------



## stuarttunstall (22 Apr 2019)

I sync with Strava, does it automatically when the Wahoo device connects to my home WiFi...


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

Just reading around and it seems it will sync with Connect through the Wahoo app.


----------



## Inertia (22 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> Just reading around and it seems it will sync with Connect through the Wahoo app.


I dont see connect in the list but wahoo will sync to most of the online services, if that’s what you mean. It will sync with dropbox as well which sounds interesting as a permanent way of keeping your own copies.


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

Inertia said:


> I dont see connect in the list but wahoo will sync to most of the online services, if that’s what you mean. It will sync with dropbox as well which sounds interesting as a permanent way of keeping your own copies.
> View attachment 463609


Ah yes, just found some more updated information

"*Garmin* has now ceased supporting the API *Wahoo* uses to offer direct uploads of the workout data from our App to *Garmin Connect*."

I suppose it's a direct competitor, so makes sense.

It's a slight diversion but what made me think about all this was trying to work out the way to keep 10 years of historical data or whether it actually mattered. I suspect for most of us, it does, to a greater or lesser degree. A lot of these websites are transient or subject to changes which affect what we store there or how we store it. It's the prospect of no longer being able to access your own data or being able too but only at a cost, which focuses the mind.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2019)

RideWithGPS provide facilities to bulk export and separately back up your data.

https://ridewithgps.com/help/backups
Which I have used

As does Strava
https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...ur-Data-and-Bulk-Export?mobile_site=true#Bulk
Which I have not used


----------



## Inertia (22 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> Ah yes, just found some more updated information
> 
> "*Garmin* has now ceased supporting the API *Wahoo* uses to offer direct uploads of the workout data from our App to *Garmin Connect*."
> 
> ...


Well, I'm going to add Dropbox to the list. It sounds like a way to keep a local record of all your rides.

It sounds more reliable than bulk downloads as it will be up to date. A bulk download replies on you doing it regularly or having warning that the service may be going down. If they remove the facility to bulk download you are similarly screwed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> I sync with Strava, does it automatically when the Wahoo device connects to my home WiFi...



Watch you don't get hacked.


----------



## Milzy (22 Apr 2019)

The fact is that Wahoo devices are better than Garmin. By looks & function. If you’re running a Garmin your wife is probably having an affair with a younger man who is a wahooligan.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

Do Wahoo do colour yet or are they still stuck in the 1950s with users wearing tank tops and corduroy ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2019)

I really don't understand this tribalism on GPS brands. I've been using consumer GPS devices for nearly 20 years. The novelty of the magic that they do has worn off. They're a commodity. I've not used a Wahoo, and I'm not likely to for a while as I have all the devices I need right now. As far as I'm aware all that Wahoo does is display maps and stats and record rides and stuff which is pretty mundane actually. I'm sure they do it very well indeed but really what they do isn't very new or exciting.


----------



## tom73 (22 Apr 2019)

Enough said .... 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fObvurlt4Y


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> RideWithGPS provide facilities to bulk export and separately back up your data.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/help/backups
> Which I have used
> ...


After a bit of searching, Connect will do it as well
_
You can request a copy of all personal data, including your profile, order history, information from Garmin Connect and other applications, subscriptions, registered devices and more.


We will send a link to download your export file to .................. 


Files typically take about 48 hours to prepare but, depending on the number of requests being processed and the amount of data associated with your profile, could take up to 30 days.

https://www.garmin.com/en-US/account/datamanagement/exportdata/_


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> After a bit of searching, Connect will do it as well


Come to think of it, and looking at the wording for Connect above, it's probably a requirement under the GDPR right to data portability so I imagine most providers will do this. No sure about that tho.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Come to think of it, and looking at the wording for Connect above, it's probably a requirement under the GDPR right to data portability so I imagine most providers will do this. No sure about that tho.



Spot on, GDPR means they must offer it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> Enough said ....
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fObvurlt4Y




So it's a simple device. Cat eye seems a better choice in that case...


----------



## stuarttunstall (22 Apr 2019)

Thank you to all that answered my original question.... this has now got into a debate on which device is the best so I have now unsubscribed as it is of no interest to me now... my original question has been answered.. 

Thanks again, how a thread that answered the question on the first page is now 4 pages beats me...


----------



## Milzy (22 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Do Wahoo do colour yet or are they still stuck in the 1950s with users wearing tank tops and corduroy ?


What do you need colour for? It will be hard to see in the sun. The Spitfires & Hurricanes performed adequately in the Battle of Britain without a colour HUD of a modern fighter jet.
I’d be very disappointed if they made bolts in colour.


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> Thank you to all that answered my original question.... this has now got into a debate on which device is the best so I have now unsubscribed as it is of no interest to me now... my original question has been answered..
> 
> Thanks again, how a thread that answered the question on the first page is now 4 pages beats me...


Welcome to Cyclechat  imagine how many pages it would have run to had it been a cold, wet and windy holiday weekend


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

Milzy said:


> What do you need colour for? It will be hard to see in the sun. The Spitfires & Hurricanes performed adequately in the Battle of Britain without a colour HUD of a modern fighter jet.
> I’d be very disappointed if they made bolts in colour.



So you are saying that the Wahoo is equivalent to 1930s tech? Why perform adequately when you can instead excel?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Apr 2019)

Mod Note:
Thread now locked at the OP's request.
Thank you all for the contributions, I fancy a Bolt now, when I don't even use all the features of my old Edge 200.
Ah, the powers of CC!


----------

